# mk5 seats in mk3?



## DirtyJerzy09 (Apr 29, 2009)

i have a set of plaid mk5 gti seats and i need to know if its possible to put them in a mk3 gti


----------



## gtitdi (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: mk5 seats in mk3? (DirtyJerzy09)*

Would like to know the same thing.


----------



## evanbatterman (Sep 29, 2009)

this probably wont be of any help. but most seats have the same track, so the seats should fit in the original holes. but they may be a little wide between the center console and the door.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: mk5 seats in mk3? (DirtyJerzy09)*

Sure it's possible, turn them over and take some pictures of the sliders.
I would like to see if there are some bolts holding the sliders to the seat.

Without modifying the seats, there is no way make it fit the MK1, M2, Mk3 and Mk4. All have rear seat tracks that glide or roll in the case of the MK4 seats.
Only way to get them to fit is to weld in some brackets to your floor pan.
If the seats do have bolts holding the sliders, then all you need is a racing seat bracket.
Or modify your existing seat bottom to fit the mk5 seats.


----------

